# New Departure front hub question



## Nick-theCut (Feb 26, 2012)

From what I've seen online, the model W is the most popular early hub.  On Nostalgic.net someone posted schematics from a '36 catalog, and that was a model W.  Dave the Wave posted about a 1903 model M.  

Are there in-between models?

What model was used in the late 20's- early 30's?

Thanks guys

-Nick


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 27, 2012)

That's a good question Nick - if you don't mind, I'll add another one to the mix.  I'd also appreciate some thoughts from the CABE hub experts.  
I'm cleaning up a circa 1900 White chainless and the front hub is marked New Departure S.M. Made in USA.  It's a wood clad rim, which is later then the original wood rear wheel.  Any information on dating the S.M. hub would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Dean


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 28, 2012)

No one is really chiming in here, bummer.  Here is a pic from that 1936 catalog of the SM schematics




All I can say is they were still making your hub then.  When they started producing it... who knows

This is the same question I have about the model W 

Anyone?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 3, 2012)

Dig out those catalogs gentlemen, what model hubs were prevalent in the teens? Twenties? Thirties?


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for that scan Nick.  Here's one from the 1920 Ranger catalog discussing M hubs.  Most of my catalogs are pre-1920 so not much help with your question.


----------



## ABC Services (Mar 3, 2012)

*N D catalog*

Sorry , not the same vintage but thought id post it. probably















 from the 50's


----------



## ABC Services (Mar 3, 2012)

*more pages*

New Departure


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 3, 2012)

Good stuff, were learning . Pre 20's and 50's, definitely the book ends of the vintage I'm looking for.
What front hub was laced up factory with the Model C?  I know it's the same question, but maybe some has a scan of a model C with extra tidbits of period info.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 3, 2012)

My 1927 Mead Ranger has a rear Model C and an SM up front if that helps. 

Both nickel plated and bullet proof.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 4, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> My 1927 Mead Ranger has a rear Model C and an SM up front if that helps.
> 
> Both nickel plated and bullet proof.




Yes it does Larmo. thank you


----------

